# Looking for a 2 position seatpost.



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone have a 2 position aero (S2-S3) seatpost they want to sell? Message me.

Thnx.


----------



## tahustvedt (Nov 12, 2009)

I am unable to send messages due to my low post count. 

I have a used medium size seatpost from my S1 that I will part with for $70. I'm in Norway though, so shipping is going to be $50 if you're in USA (or $31 without tracking and insurance). The length is ~325 mm from seat rail clamp to end and has normal superficial marks in the bottom 112 mm clamp area.

BTW, I also have an unused medium size S5 seatpost if anyone is interested. Removed from a new frameset because I needed a large post.


----------



## Borghe (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello.
I'm interested in the 2 position aero seatpost.
Is ti still for sale? I'm from spain, thanks for all


----------



## rafaelrms (Oct 22, 2012)

tahustvedt said:


> I am unable to send messages due to my low post count.
> 
> I have a used medium size seatpost from my S1 that I will part with for $70. I'm in Norway though, so shipping is going to be $50 if you're in USA (or $31 without tracking and insurance). The length is ~325 mm from seat rail clamp to end and has normal superficial marks in the bottom 112 mm clamp area.
> 
> BTW, I also have an unused medium size S5 seatpost if anyone is interested. Removed from a new frameset because I needed a large post.


Hi tahustved
DO you still have the S5 post for sale? How long is it from the insertion mark to the top of the seatpost?

How much would you want? and how much shipping to canada?

Thanks


----------

